# "Kids in Congo were being sent down mines to die so that kids in Europe and America could kill imaginary aliens in their living rooms"



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/...an-war/1231745

I would have NEVER guessed at something like this.

What can we do?


----------



## miasandhadleysmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I believe the metal they are speaking of is also used in cell phones and computers. The congo has long been ignored although more people there have been brutalized and killed than in the Sudan. I give money to Doctors without borders since they go and help people in the worlds most dangerous places. I am not sure what else to do other than educate people and complain to computer companies. It is just good that you posted this to inform more people.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## wunderbubble (Jun 29, 2008)

that's sad... i blame corporations...and unethical entity... corporations should be illegal they cause nothing but greed and poverty...corporation don't serve human kind or the enviorment..all destructive.

i honestly don't believe people would knowingly support something like this. I believe there is a better way to mine this stuff without having to put children in danger like this.

i have this bookmarked and i will spread the word when such opportunities arise....


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

:


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## atom'smama (Mar 26, 2006)

how horrible


----------

